# Looks Like This Routan Forum is Coming to an End



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Just logged on to the forum to check out the latest. It's surprising how much traffic has slowed down on this site. There used to be fairly regular amount of discussion. Now posts have very little traffic and no community input. One month of forum has very few posts. I guess this forum might be coming to an end, from the looks of it. Unfortunate, because I still have many years of ownership left. The forum is only as good as the participation it gets.


----------



## Ipfreely49 (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't think the forum is coming to an end but there are just not that many people who are interested in working on their own cars and such anymore. Plus some of the stuff is very repetitive and I lose interest for a while then check back in every so often.


----------



## Skills_GTI (Mar 2, 2003)

Steveaut said:


> Just logged on to the forum to check out the latest. It's surprising how much traffic has slowed down on this site. There used to be fairly regular amount of discussion. Now posts have very little traffic and no community input. One month of forum has very few posts. I guess this forum might be coming to an end, from the looks of it. Unfortunate, because I still have many years of ownership left. The forum is only as good as the participation it gets.


I'm one guy just chiming into the Routan forum. Picking up my 09 today.
:beer:


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Ipfreely49 said:


> I don't think the forum is coming to an end but there are just not that many people who are interested in working on their own cars and such anymore.


...this !


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

Hardly think it is coming to an end. People are very busy and I believe they will check in every now and then to catch up. I still find it enlightening when people still take the time to ofer some advice etc.

KC.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

I plan to still chip in when stuff comes up on mine.

In the future is towing and brakes for me.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

I am still here, keeping an eye out for posts about brakes when my warranty ends and no more free brakes 

If it helps I will post pictures of our fully detailed van when I get to it in a week.


----------



## jayruguitar (Jan 16, 2005)

Picking up my 2012 tomorrow! I'll be here!


----------



## Edsel (Aug 9, 2009)

I check the forum weekly but giving mechanical advice is not my area of expertise. I have had zero problems with my 2009 SEL since I purchased it new. A few factory service bulletins and one recall, that's it. Will drive it until it's worn out.


----------



## Crewtan (Feb 25, 2013)

As someone already mentioned earlier, a lot of these vehicles are still under warranty. I think as soon as warranties start to expire the activity on this board will increase. I'm in this situation currently. I love working on my own vehicles and prefer to do my own work. But as long as VW is paying for it I will let them do it. 

Keep the faith. I check this board at least every two weeks. I also check the forums on chryslerminivan.net, being that our vehicles are very similar in a lot of ways.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

My computer died and I havent replaced it (on a friends right now), so I've been quiet...

... and *it's Winter*! Here in winnipeg this morning it was minus 37, and with the wind it was minus 48... and it's only warmed slightly... 

I will have lots to post in the spring


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

I think this group is pretty small to begin with; and activity ebbs and flows. But I don't believe it's going away anytime soon. I usually read it only once or twice a week, and the truth is, my van has been very reliable. I'm not a mechanic, so I can't post any advice, except maybe with the wheels as I've done a lot of research on them trying to get my Pacifica wheels to fit.

But I still find reading whatever is posted useful and informative. I expect to be a part of this forum for some time yet.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Still around with mods for the warmer seasons (-15 F. right now).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GroceryGetter82 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm new to the Routan family picked up a 2012 SE in late September. 
Picked up a K&N drop in filter and a dead pedal from 58kafer. More mods will have to wait until spring.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 15, 2002)

It's still alive! I just picked up a 2012 SEL.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

We traded in my wife's 2011 in for a Nissan Leaf back in September so I don't really stop by as much.

I also picked up a Mazda 5 6MT last February so I only stop by randomly.

P1120354 by tuanies, on Flickr


----------



## rick chi-town (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll revive it!! I just purchased my '09 Routan SE, and so far am loving it! I always join the various boards of whatever I'm driving at the time. I just like to look at mods, keep up on service issues, and just enjoy the banter. I've had VW's before, and while I'm well aware this vehicle is a Chrysler product, I really do like the fact that it's branded VW, people's occasional reaction, and the subtle "tweaks" they did to make it their own.


----------



## eucalifornia (Oct 30, 2015)

*Long live the routan!*

Just got mine a month ago....Removed the roof-rails...Blacked out the (hideous) window trim & door handles....Short carbon-fiber antenna...20" wheels....Xenon fog lights...LED DRL & turn lights....Now it looks good.

Chris
2012 SEL Premium


----------



## rick chi-town (Jun 14, 2010)

eucalifornia said:


> Just got mine a month ago....Removed the roof-rails...Blacked out the (hideous) window trim & door handles....Short carbon-fiber antenna...20" wheels....Xenon fog lights...LED DRL & turn lights....Now it looks good.
> 
> Chris
> 2012 SEL Premium


Chris, lets see some pics!!


----------

